# "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ...."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## NotAnExit (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen Redakteur, bzgl. CPU-Anforderungen.

Ich hatte das mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt, bin aber eben nur Laie, was das Thema angeht, mit der Technik an sich kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Es gibt eine große Texturmod, die mittels .esp und .ba2 eingefügt wird. Aktiviere ich diese Mod, brechen meine FPS besonders in der Stadt deutlich ein, aber eben nicht mit GPU-Auslastung am Limit (so wie es mit loose file Textur-Mods ist) sondern mit sinkender GPU-Auslastung, während meine CPU auf dem letzten Loch pfeift.

Wenn die das offizielle HD-Paket genau so kommt (was ich vermute), könnte das m.E. also interessant werden.


----------



## Ion (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die Frage ist doch eher, warum ein Hexacore mit relativ niedrigem Takt (5820K) statt eines Quadcore mit sehr hohem Takt (4790K) empfohlen wird. Letzterer ist in den meisten Spielen (deutlich) flotter unterwegs.


----------



## restX3 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die Engine ist schon ein ineffizienter Haufen Code. Mit paar Grafikmods bricht die Engine schon völlig weg. Da verkraftete mein 32Bit Skyrim mehr. Von daher wundert mich diese fantastische Hardware Empfehlung seitens Bethesda nicht wirklich.


----------



## Edelhamster (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Können die Angaben des Publishers bzgl. des genannten i7 5820K mit der benötigten Speicherbandbreite zusammenhängen? Zwecks Streaming oder so?
i7 4790K -> Speichercontroller Dual-Channel - Bandbreite 25,6 GB/s
i7 5820K -> Speichercontroller Quad-Channel - Bandbreite 68,3 GB/s


----------



## KingzWayz (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das Update ist auch nur was für Leute die in 4K zocken. Diese haben logischerweise auch eine potente Hardware. Ich nutze z.B. eine MSI GamingX 1080 OC und einen i7 5820 K OC. Mir machen die Anforderungen nichts aus da ich sowieso immer viel Power brauch für naives 4K Gaming.


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bei Bethesda in der Abteilung für Systemanforderungen:

Wir sehen 8 Glücksräder. Jeweils eines für die Mindestanforderungen von GPU und CPU und gleiches für die Empfohlenen Anforderungen. 
Die jeweiligen großen Player auf dem Markt (CPU: INTEL und AMD / GPU: AMD und NVIDIA) werden mit jeweils zwei Glücksrädern repräsentiert.
In den einzelnen Feldern stehen die GPUs und CPUs der letzen 3 Jahre mit einem Schnitt jeweils in der Hälfte der Leistung. Irgend ein Spaßvogel hat auf dem Glücksrad von den AMD GPUs für die empfohlene Grafikkarte RX490 geschrieben.

Der Verantwortliche Leiter der Abteilung ist noch zu keinem Ergebnis für die Veröffentlichung der Anforderungen gekommen.

Die Putztruppe der Firma Saubermann & Co. trifft ein. 

Unser Leiter reißt die Tür auf: "Hey ihr da, kommt mal schnell. Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Jeder bekommt auch 10$ Trinkgeld."

Die Truppe stürmt begeistert in den Raum und dreht wie angeordnet jeweils an einem Rad.

Unser Leiter notiert die Ergebnisse und gibt sie der Newsabteilung zur Veröffentlichung ... Leider ist das AMD-Rad bei RX490 stehengeblieben und dass es eine solche Karte noch gar nicht gibt wurde übersehen.


So in etwa entstehen Systemanforderungen für Spiele.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Vielleicht sind die neuen Empfehlungen einfach nur die im Testrechner verbauten Komponenten, dort wird doch heutzutage allgemein nicht mehr im großen Stil auf mehreren Systemen ausprobiert, ob es läuft. In dem System steckte dann eben gerade ein i7-5820K in Kombination mit einer GTX 1080 drin.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



KingzWayz schrieb:


> Das Update ist auch nur was für Leute die in 4K zocken. Diese haben logischerweise auch eine potente Hardware. Ich nutze z.B. eine MSI GamingX 1080 OC und einen i7 5820 K OC. Mir machen die Anforderungen nichts aus da ich sowieso immer viel Power brauch für naives 4K Gaming.



Selfown, nice!

Wann kommt das Pack denn endlich?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Letztlich muss es jeder selbst entscheiden auf was er sich einlässt. Eine Baracke mit neuer Tapete zu keinem Schloss und ne Büchse Ravioli wird auch nicht zu einem 3 Sterne Schmackofatz durch den Einsatz von Porzellan.
Wer von den Spielern voll hinter dem Spiel steht und die Hardware es erlaubt kann ja ein Tänzchen wagen aber ansonsten würde mir persönlich das reine Game reichen ohne Monsterdownload und Anforderungen jenseits der Donnerkuppel. Ein Beigeschmack würde aber bleiben, bräuchte man das Zeugs wirklich oder wurde nur luschig etwas mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt?


----------



## Artic-crusher (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



KingzWayz schrieb:


> Das Update ist auch nur was für Leute die in 4K zocken. Diese haben logischerweise auch eine potente Hardware.



Also ich habe nen Kumpel der mit ner gtx 730 auf nem uhd monitor spielt, laut eigener aussage "mit guter grafik und völlig flüssig"


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Also ich habe nen Kumpel der mit ner gtx 730 auf nem uhd monitor spielt, laut eigener aussage "mit guter grafik und völlig flüssig"


Die Karte gibt es noch nicht einmal... 
...aber ja, das kann gut hinkommen. Mir würden hunderte Spiele einfallen, auf die das zutreffen würde. 

Genug getrollt, B2T: Viel mehr, als was die Redaktionsmitglieder schon erwähnt haben, gibt es wirklich nicht mehr zu sagen. Ein letzter Kommentar: Systemanforderungen sind eh nahezu vollkommen sinnlos, so lange nicht Auflösung und zumindest FPS-"Region" angegeben werden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Können die Angaben des Publishers bzgl. des genannten i7 5820K mit der benötigten Speicherbandbreite zusammenhängen? Zwecks Streaming oder so?
> i7 4790K -> Speichercontroller Dual-Channel - Bandbreite 25,6 GB/s
> i7 5820K -> Speichercontroller Quad-Channel - Bandbreite 68,3 GB/s



Die Datentransferrate zur GPU beträgt maximal 16 GB/s und die zu Laufwerken bestenfalls 3,5 GB/s – innerhalb der an dieser Stelle nach unten offenen Hardware-Anforderungen aber auch möglicherweise weniger als 100 MB/s, wenn eine langsam drehende HDD genutzt wird. Von der zusätzlichen Speicherbandbreite kann Fallout 4 HD also nicht profitieren und die gleichbleibenden Arbeitsspeicheranforderungen sprechen ohnehin gegen eine intensive RAM-Nutzung. Aus dem gleichen Grund glaube ich auch nicht an eine hohe CPU-Last durch Streaming. Zwar könnte man mit hochkomprimierten Texturen und einer komplett neuen, mindestens Octa-Thread-optimierten Streaming-Engine (Wahrscheinlichkeit <1 Prozent) die zusätzlichen Reserven eines i7-5820K auslasten. Aber wenn die 58 zusätzlichen Gigabyte an Texturdaten (insgesamt also vermutlich 70 bis 80 GB) stark komprimiert wären, dann würden nach dem Entpacken nicht einmal die für einen Levelabschnitt benötigten Daten in die empfohlenen 8 GiB Arbeitsspeicher passen.


----------



## HisN (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Müssen denn alle Texturen "gleichzeitig" im RAM und im VRAM vorliegen?
D.h. die Textur-Daten kommen oben auf den RAM-Gebrauch des Programmes drauf?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Das bleibt der Engine überlassen. Aber der mit Texturen gefüllte Teil des RAMs ist natürlich Teil des gesamten RAM-Verbrauches. Die Annahme, dass Fallout 4 HD neben der circa fünfmal größeren Texturdatenmenge auf der Festplatte auch noch eine vielfach höhere Komprimierung einsetzt, würde meiner Meinung nach bedeuten, dass auch der Arbeitsspeicherbedarf deutlich ansteigen muss.


----------



## KingzWayz (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich habe von einer MSI GTX 980 Ti auf eine MSI GamingX 1080 OC gewechselt weil es in 4K Ultra nicht immer flüssig war. Ich kann mir sehr schwer vorstellen das mit einer GTX 730 eine derart hohe Leistung möglich ist, wenn überhaupt dann nativ in Full HD und dann das ganze auf 4K Upscaling oder ältere Games. Ich will wirklich nicht klugscheissen, ich zock seid 2 Jahren in Ultra HD, auch in HDR etc. ich weiss das die Anfoderungen für 4K Gaming extrem hoch sind, einfach so geht das nicht bei aufwendigeren Games.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen fÃ¼r Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Die Karte gibt es noch nicht einmal...



Nö? Was ist den das hier: GeForce GT  730 Graphics Card | GeForce

EVGA GeForce GT 730 (GF108), 1GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und es hat mich überrascht, was mit diesem Teil möglich ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPojF0uLTV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFunmMryo9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt auch 2 oder 4 GByte Varianten: ZOTAC Grafikkarte GeForce GT 730 4GB (ZT-71115-20L) PCI-Express 2.0 - Media Markt <- Natürlich wieder mal mit DDR 3-Speicher. Ein VRAM-Blender.




Artic-crusher schrieb:


> Also ich habe nen Kumpel der mit ner gtx   730 auf nem uhd monitor spielt, laut eigener aussage "mit guter grafik   und völlig flüssig"



Könnte sogar gehen, wenn ich folgende Titel damit spielen würde und unter "flüssig" um die 30 FPS versteht.:

  Unreal 2 aus 2003  wird darauf in 4 K laufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Far Cry aus 2004 dürfte auch ohne Probleme in 4K laufen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Original Modern Warefare aus 2007 könnte auch noch funktionieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber anspruchsvollere Games nach dieser Ära werden immer unwahrscheinlicher.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das bleibt der Engine überlassen. Aber der  mit Texturen gefüllte Teil des RAMs ist natürlich Teil des gesamten  RAM-Verbrauches. Die Annahme, dass Fallout 4 HD neben der circa fünfmal  größeren Texturdatenmenge auf der Festplatte auch noch eine vielfach  höhere Komprimierung einsetzt, würde meiner Meinung nach bedeuten, dass  auch der Arbeitsspeicherbedarf deutlich ansteigen muss.



Skyrim (Original) war so ein Fall. Alle Texturen wurden im Arbeitsspeicher gespiegelt. Daher ist es auch regelmäßig bei aufwendigen Texturemods abgenippelt, da es noch auf max 3,5 GByte-RAM beschränkt war. Die Grenze lag bei genau 3,5 GByte. Habe es ausführlich getestet. Erst Boris Vorontsov hat mittels ENB eine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden indem er die Texturen ausschließlich ins VRAM verbannt hat. Danach ist Skyrim nicht mehr abgenippelt bei aufwendigen Texturemods.
Das Streaming war eine noch ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen fÃ¼r Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nö? Was ist den das hier: GeForce GT  730 Graphics Card | GeForce(...)


Ich spielte auf das GT*X* an...


----------



## Artic-crusher (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen fÃ¼r Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Nö? Was ist den das hier: GeForce GT  730 Graphics Card | GeForce



Meinte natürlich auch die gt 730, bei den ganzen gtx 1080 und co kann man ja schonmal vergessen, dass die anderen karten am unteren ende der leistungsskala kein x mehr im namen haben.

Ich selber hatt sogar auch mal eine kurzzeitig im pc, als mir meine alte graka abgeraucht ist. War die 4gb ddr3 version. Konnte den speicher um ca 25% erhöhen, was tatsächlich 1 zu 1 in fps skaliert hat. Und selbst so waren in den meisten spielen kaum 60 fps in full hd zu schaffen, war froh, als dann meine richtige graka endlich ankam.

Deshalb musste ich halt echt schmunzeln, als mein Kumpel das mit flüssigem 4k erzählte, weil bei mir das nichtmal in full hd flüssig lief. Kanns mir nur so erklären, dass es ne ruckelorgie ist und er es einfach nicht besser kennt und denk, das wäre flüssig, oder so sachen wie fifa haben die gleichen systemanforderungen wie tetris 

Wobei wir hier alle glaub ich eh ziemlich verwöhnt sind. Ein anderer freund meinte mal zu mir: "mass Effekt 3 läuft super bei mir, rückelt nur alle paar sekunden mal kurz und sonst läuft es flüssig."

Ich habs mir dann mal bei ihm angeschaut und das "ruckeln" waren eher standbilder und das "flüssig" eher so 20 fps. Aber er fands toll und für ihn ausreichend.


----------



## FortuneHunter (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen fÃ¼r Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich spielte auf das GT*X* an...



Das X habe ich glatt übersehen ... 4:30 war heute morgen definitiv zu früh.


----------



## Thorbald35 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Ion schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher, warum ein Hexacore mit relativ niedrigem Takt (5820K) statt eines Quadcore mit sehr hohem Takt (4790K) empfohlen wird. Letzterer ist in den meisten Spielen (deutlich) flotter unterwegs.


Speziell bei dieser Engine...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bald wissen wir mehr – denn nach Erscheinen des Texturpakets gibt's frische PCGH-Benchmarks dazu. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## HagenStein87 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wann kann man es denn Laden? Ingame geht nicht,obwohl es als verfügbar grau hinterlegt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: "Die Hammer-Systemanforderungen für Fallout 4 + HD-Texturen ..." - Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Du musst das in Steam unter "DLC" herunterladen. Achtung, groß. 

Benchmarks haben wir morgen früh für euch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------

